# Gamer Girl (GG)



## Boofy (Aug 29, 2015)

As I lay in bed and closed my eyes, creativity gnawed at my fingertips. They got all itchy and agitated, like a spider that's fallen backwards into the bathtub after a fifth consecutive failed escape attempt. Anyway, the subject is Gamer Girls, and the woes of admitting to being a female on the internet. I don't do this in games any more with good reason. It is a problem faced by many women who feel they have to hide to escape the clutches of these sorts of people. When you rebuff them, they become real... well... Read the poem. ^^*

Gamer Girl (GG)*

Are there any girls in here?
I promise not to creep on you,
I’ll give you mats to build your house,
I’ll never try to make a move,

I’m much too shy, my Gamer Girl,
to be anything but coy with you.
I’ll flirt with other Gamer Girls,
just to see what it might do.

Man, nothing I do _works_ on her!
My sultry, geeky Gamer Girl…
She’s like a dorky unicorn,
deflecting words I try to hurl.

Pff, I am gonna save my breath,
‘cause girls like you are ten a penny.
_You_ rejected me, so what?
It's not like _you_ are getting any!

I’m not desperate for your love,
I'll get a girl if I want to.
No, I don’t need you, Gamer Girl,
won’t waste my time on _things_ like you,

You don’t know what you are missing
Gamer Girl, you will regret it,
Is that a crooked nose I spy?
I guess it must just be genetic…

And what about your stupid hair?
Well, you can change it, if you want…
But you can't hide that love affair
with Doritos that you flaunt.

Yeah I implied it, now I’ll say it.
You’re kind of fat, just not my type.
I like cute girls who aren’t so chubby,
they really wet my appetite.

You’re repulsive, Gamer Girl,
no sane guy would get with you,
I’ll 1v1 you in the wildy,
destroy your lane in DOTA 2.

I’ll follow everywhere you go,
imbuing you with all my hate
and telling everyone you know
that you are pretty overweight,

Unless that is, you've changed your mind?
I could stomach that, I _guess_.
I mean... if you wore some thick make-up
and got into a pretty dress.

So what say you, my Gamer Girl?
Do you take back all that you said?
Will you go on a date with me...
or pick a class A jerk instead?


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2015)

Ha haaaa... been there... heard it allllll... cringe... Boofy, I love the tone.. your voice came through in this poem.. love the message... Thanks for sharing.. write on Boofy... fabulous.. Peace...


----------



## rcallaci (Aug 29, 2015)

boofy

those gamer boys were broken toys- a fun and enjoyable poem-

my warmest
bob


----------



## Darkkin (Aug 29, 2015)

This was wonderfully wrought.  The way you kept the movement while instilling the building frustration and petty vindictiveness was cunningly done.  My favourite line without fail is: She's like a dorky unicorn.  Can I pilfer that and make it my motto?  One of my favourite reads on the forums so far.  Well done.  (_Insert chosen geek salute..._).


----------



## Boofy (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks so much Juls! After seeing some bizarre things happen on the internet where a girl just isn't interested... well, I never had the words to express how I felt about the situation until just then. I couldn't possibly sleep with that rhythm beating inside my skull, hah ^^

Rcallaci - Thank you for your kind words. They really can be when a woman is involved. Men can be much the same in real life, but to a lesser extreme (as, of course, can women)... It's when you couple it with anonymity and a level of detachment that the internet can bring that they can become people I am not sure they would like if they were self aware enough to notice ^^; 

Oh, Darkkin, of course you can be a dorky unicorn, hah. Any time you like... We can talk royalties and proper accreditation over coffee ;D 

I kid of course, it is yours to do what you will with. Your words sort of blew me away there, Mrs. I've loved your work on here and often find myself slightly agog as I watch you carefully dissect poems. I am really glad you like it! Thank you for the kind words, my fellow female geek! :3 /returns the salute

I guess I wanted to tell a story that must repeat thousands of times every day, all over the world. We could all use a reminder at one time or another, that the people we encounter online are fully fledged human beings and not just constructs inside the internet. It's always been very striking to me, how lonely it can be on the web for some despite most of the developed world having logged on at some point since it's creation. That loneliness online can apparently make us do things we would never dream of in reality. A different brand of crazy. ^^


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 29, 2015)

Boofy said:


> I guess I wanted to tell a story that must repeat thousands of times every day, all over the world.



You certainly succeeded, Boofs.  Good show!

(GG!)


----------



## Boofy (Aug 29, 2015)

Teewhy Dubsy! I can't take all the credit of course... the more toxic nooks and haunts of the internet are an easy thing to seeth about ^^


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah, but not everyone does it as creatively as you have here, and there's your credit.

Sorry, you can't refuse or return it.  For more information on hours, please contact the Dubs Credit Bank hotline at sorry this number's disconnected, guess you'll just have to keep the credit.

Seriously, though, keep it up.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 1, 2015)

This was quirky and interesting in a good way. You kept your pace and traction throughout the poem and the end was particularly revealing and satisfying for me as the reader.


----------



## Boofy (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks, Daniel. I'm really glad the last two lines affected you the way that they did. :3 

There is a toxic section on Reddit called r/TheRedPill where all such men tend to lurk. The internet is an alternate universe, where women, to some, are a right and not a privilege... An achievement or a trophy or a fantastic new cosmetic item. It seems unthinkable to these types of men that a woman could reject them after knowing them for five minutes. Clearly that woman doesn't appreciate how much of a great guy he is. She just prefers the company of jerks... AKA every other man in existence. They cover up their obvious hurt with anger and verbal abuse, feeling safe in doing so because of the shelter, the disconnect the internet provides. Whole communities of these people are springing up. They share their stories and despise women everywhere together, validating each other in their behaviour and thus preventing anybody who gets sucked in from growing and potentially regaining any kind of self awareness. It really does beg the question... Just how many women have to reject a man before he feels the need to join a community that's soul aim is to hate them all, indiscriminately? Gods, I wish there was a punchline to that.

I can't impress enough how this situation has become textbook for many women online. It isn't a freak occurrence but it is something that rarely gets addressed.

Women can be just as bad in these situations, obviously they can. I can only write what I know though, and I very much wish that I didn't at times ;D

I don't think I'll ever understand people.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 1, 2015)

I god, I relate to this so hard. And God forbid if they find out I'm trans. Which is why I tend not to communicate in games anymore. Anyways, cheeky piece. Enjoyed


----------



## Boofy (Sep 1, 2015)

If anybody says a word to you, invite me into whatever game you are probably already crushing them in and we will destroy their hopes and dreams together. Boofs is a formidable opponent when somebody insults her friends... well, on the internet, where I can be a big, burly dude with killer aim and beastly stubble anyway. ;D


----------



## midnightpoet (Sep 1, 2015)

I have zero interest in gaming or games, but i liked your poem, it covered issues beyond games.  Kudos from an old fart.:grin:


----------



## Boofy (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you Midnight! :3 

I had no idea that my poem could be related to people outside of the gaming community. <3


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 1, 2015)

That's the beauty of powerful imagery.  You never know where it'll reach.


----------



## midnightpoet (Sep 1, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> That's the beauty of powerful imagery.  You never know where it'll reach.



Plus the internet is a mask that hides the true faces of people, like a co-worker that smiles to your face while stabbing you in the back, people you describe are hiding behind their own mask of deceit.  This is human behavior, unfortunately as old as humanity.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 1, 2015)

Hrm.  Didn't really think about it that way.


----------



## Nellie (Sep 2, 2015)

Like midnight poet, I am an old fart with no interest in gaming. But it is an interesting piece and well written. This piece is about more than gaming, it's the human behavior, too, and the masks we all wear. I wrote a poem once about that, entitled, "Masks".


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 2, 2015)

Boofy said:


> If anybody says a word to you, invite me into whatever game you are probably already crushing them in and we will destroy their hopes and dreams together. Boofs is a formidable opponent when somebody insults her friends... well, on the internet, where I can be a big, burly dude with killer aim and beastly stubble anyway. ;D



Deal lol we shall smother them with flowers and femininity! 

And AK 47's.


----------



## am_hammy (Sep 4, 2015)

I loved this Boof. I've not had much experience with online play, but the very few times I have, has been almost comical.

The only difference between this and encountering someone in a every day situation is that they have a screen to hide behind to try and soothe their pride. No one likes rejection but doesn't validate that person who was rejected to destroy the other person because of that, as it has been said.

This was a very clever and well thought out poem Boof. I enjoyed your take on the subject and go* you *for giving a voice to those that might not always share this similar kind of story or can't. =)


----------



## Boofy (Sep 4, 2015)

Ammy, you never have a bad word to say, do ya ^^ -hug-

Thank you! I am just happy to air my woes a little, hah. That it rhymes is just a bonus in my eyes ;D

That's the great thing about poetry for me. It takes free expression to another level. Where prose might well say it all, it can't always say it best. One day I hope to be addressing topics that right now are too intimidating for me to approach. For now, talking about raging nerd drama online will do ^^


----------



## am_hammy (Sep 4, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Ammy, you never have a bad word to say, do ya ^^ -hug-
> 
> Thank you! I am just happy to air my woes a little, hah. That it rhymes is just a bonus in my eyes ;D
> 
> That's the great thing about poetry for me. It takes free expression to another level. Where prose might well say it all, they can't always say it best. One day I hope to be addressing topics that right now are too intimidating for me to approach. For now, talking about raging nerd drama online will do ^^


 Nevar! haha. Always good things Boofy ^_^

Poetry is fantastic catharsis for any subject. Even those tough topics can be cryptically woven into poetry. Use it as your mighty weapon of secret speech! Ultimately you can weave it where only you know the true meaning of it 

Ahhh,I love poetry <3


----------



## David... (Sep 15, 2015)

This is pretty cute and well written. My granddaughter plays games online and always uses a male persona. She says it helps to have everyone think she is a guy.  That's too bad.

David...


----------

